# For the Nay-Sayers......



## MMFJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's a post I've been wanting to do for awhile - one that goes, step-by-step on what it is to do a nice load of computers.

Seems many people ask "is is worth it" and/or "is there really any profit", so I want to go through this load and weigh everything out for you so you can determine that for yourself.

Here's the starting post, with the load "FRESH OFF THE TRUCK"







Exact count coming, but there's close to 100 carcasses (most complete computers, but some we know are empty)

These are supposed to be "complete", though some of the parts were given to me separately (a stack of 486s, other motherboards, hard drives, etc.) so it is hard to say that is true or not, but the end result is, to me, what is important.

So you know, I paid $300 for the load and rented a U-Haul on a weekend day (wow, that $.89/mile really adds up!). Paid $25.50 for gas upon return and will get the final mileage bill when I turn it in tomorrow (they are already closed for the day, but I rented it where I warehouse, so easy to turn in!)
There will be three of us tearing them apart in the morning, plus the 3 man-hours we put in today to go get them and off load in the warehouse.

My thought is to come up with a total for 
- total man hours to take them down
- number of 'computers' (those that are at least mostly complete)
- pounds of 
-- "farm fresh" computers (as they sit now) - I want this determination so I can see how my calculations fit against the 'guesstimate' I paid him
-- 'large' motherboards 
-- 'small' motherboards
-- 'Chinese' motherboards
-- various processors (we know there are 486, PII and PIII - I did also see one P4 in there)
-- ram
-- hard drives
-- gold fingered cards
---(perhaps separate the cards and fingers to get a good detail?)
-- scrap metal, scrap plastic and wire are, to me, not part of the equation - too hard to mess with for the reward of knowledge (likely we won't get an exact count - just too much trouble)

So, "watch this space" as they say, for details on how this comes out. I believe that we will see there IS profit to be made - just how much? We'll find out tomorrow!

We will start disassembly in the morning so anything you want to know about this, please post it NOW!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 8, 2012)

To say the wire and metal is not part of the equation is wrong. You will soon find out that the metals do add up and will pay better than you think. Don't be blinded by gold and silver only, but look at everything that will pay from the load. At 12 cents a pound, I love hauling in cases! Plus, you can leave all the plastic on it. And our scrap yard will pay $1.55 per pound for that wire. 

100 cases with an average of 12 pounds a case = $144.00 I think that should be in the equation.


Don't know why the pic is upside down? But, a day in the life around here.....


----------



## skeeter629 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice calendar....


----------



## Oz (Jun 8, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> To say the wire and metal is not part of the equation is wrong. You will soon find out that the metals do add up and will pay better than you think.


I agree. I know people that buy computers and get their money back from the iron, aluminum, and copper alone. All the boards and chips then become the gravy.

PS; I flipped your picture silversaddle1


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2012)

Now I wish I had gotten pics of the load we picked up today.One of our sellers was screwed by a refinery recently,so he confronted the refinery,and the refinery's response was "we'll make it up to you on the next load".My guy said he had the refinery send him another load of gaylords,then he filled them up,and called us to come get them.We picked up one today,sorted out all of the memory,cpu's,and really high grade material,and took all of the motherboards and plug in cards to my buyer in orlando.We are taking our trailor down tomorrow,and picking up several more gaylords of material,and buying several hundred hard drives.


----------



## element47.5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Great post. I'm intrigued!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2012)

Heading out to pick up some more gaylords of material....wooohooo!


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 9, 2012)

Oz said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > To say the wire and metal is not part of the equation is wrong. You will soon find out that the metals do add up and will pay better than you think.
> ...


OK, OK! Boy, you really gotta be careful about getting tired and writing a message around here! :lol: (oh, it wasn't just your post, but the PMs too!)

YES, the METALS value IS "part of the equation", however, if you look carefully, this statement was under the heading of 
"...to come up with a total for 
- pounds of"

My plan is to guesstimate the total weight/value extrapolated from the initial weight total minus the 'good stuff'. to separately weigh all the carcasses again is just too much effort <<===== THAT's what I meant to say!

BTW, around here, the best price we have gotten for the metal with plastic still on is $.08/lb (they call it 'tin'). When we remove the plastic, we get $.10/lb, though we still have the plastic to mess with - which USED to be $.11/lb, but the last time we went to sell it, we only got $.01/lb!!!!! (yes, we are eagerly looking for another outlet for plastic, though I think this time we are going to simply take the $.08 and call it 'good'.

I am glad there is interest in this post. I haven't found any data on the forum that shows such detail yet and I think it will be of use (OK, it might be more useful if every last screw was sorted, categorized and weighed, but that ain't gonna happen!)  

Well, I need to get in there and get started - the guys will be here in a bit and I want to get a count before they get here!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oz said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > To say the wire and metal is not part of the equation is wrong. You will soon find out that the metals do add up and will pay better than you think.
> ...



Hey Oz,

Thanks for the fix. What you see is a one day haul of over 450 computers. This is about our average per week, in one day! :lol: 

Best part is this customer will produce a load like this every two weeks for the next year and a half. There were 225 LCD monitors with this load. They all worked, but had to be destroyed. :shock: Once the screen is broke, we can only get a dollar a monitor around here.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> > silversaddle1 said:
> ...



Understood, but you have to account for all the weights of all metals to figure your profit/loss. And guessing should not be an issue as when you do haul the scrap in, you will have a scale ticket. As far as your scrapyard paying only 8 cents. Find a scrapyard that has a shreader and sell the cases to them as shreadables. Since you have remover all the PCB's and cpooer, they will gladly take them. Best to shop it around some.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 9, 2012)

So, for all you "scrap metal is where it's at" kind of folks.....

We have a bit of data/update for this lot....

Took 24 of the 96 computers apart today before lunch and then loaded up the metal (with some plastic on there, as some suggested) and that, along with a gaylord full of computer and CD/DVD carcasses, to the scrap yard. All in all, took about 2 man hours ($20 raw cost) plus gas (we are 20-30 minutes from the nearest metal recyclers, depending on road traffic, as well as waiting in line to sell the metal - it was busy over there today).

Total "WOW" dollars from all that? 719 lbs of metal - $70.49 (a little over $.098/lb - pricing went down a bit...) As for finding another scrap yard, we have been to several over the last few months (we don't get huge loads nor have time or trucks to roam all over town looking for a better deal, though we try a new one now and then) and this place has been one of the most consistent and 'fair' (boy, that is a lot to say for a scrap yard..... :shock: Seems the only way to get a good price from these guys is to constantly tip them, which, in my opinion, both spoils them and takes any profit away they might give by 'stepping on the scale' for you - I find that practice offensive and just won't participate in it.

At any rate, the 24 computers made up for about 1/4th of the load (we had to clear out the other stuff in order to make room for this load - the next load will all be from these computers). I'm guessing that we "cleared" about $18 from the metal today (after expenses directly related to the load, transport and sale of it and taking out the sale of the other stuff). So, that goes on the total 'profit' side of this load - (YEAH!) - or, as we do around here, just about enough for pizza and beer for the crew (hey, it is something, but I'm not really a big fan of the scrap...... - all the scrap COMBINED (including the aluminum, wire, copper and all the other stuff) provides a couple lunches and a small portion of the beer that goes through this place each week! :roll: 

Yeah, that $18 profit puts a dent in the $300 that I'm out (plus now another $50 labor for the morning's work [2 guys, 2.5 hours each - setting up a work area, tear down 24 computers, clean up area] that wasn't covered by the scrap metal sale) and the $88.39 (rent) +25.50 (gas) for the truck.

What I'm looking forward to is getting the final weight and price for the boards and processors (which, sadly are NOT 386/486 as the seller told me {no surprise there....}, but mostly slot processors....) and gold fingered cards (which we are getting a decent pile of).

The most interesting part of all this is that I had two customers come by today with their ewaste (which means NO travel time, truck rental nor gas for me) and I spent <$100 and got BETTER stuff than all this load we are talking about! I say 'better' because there was not ONE piece of scrap metal to mess with - at all! The only thing I have to do with their stuff is drop it in the box and weigh the whole thing when I sell and ship it - BAM, I double my money (or better sometimes) - with only seconds of time/labor spent on anything (to me, that is a good part of making money from 'Urban Mining'!) 8) 

This has simply, to me, further proven the point that dealing with the scrap metals is an exercise in keeping a minimum wage worker busy. I don't like 'busy work' and I don't like putting people into that role either (what really is the point???) Seems there are better things to do with your time (like sitting around, having a few beers or something! 

Final analysis? 'Profit' for the day (from this lot)= $18 while spending $50 on labor..... (from the other two lots, I made ~$100 - in about eighteen minutes - yes, I do prefer this type of "work"!)

Why didn't we do any more teardown than 24 computers? Well, there was the run to the scrap yard (we simply ran out of storage room and had to do it today - one of the real 'banes' of dealing with scrap of any sort, IMHO...), the other customers coming in and one of my guys had to go to the hospital this morning (severe back pains) even before he came in to work - haven't heard from him all day, but I'm sure he's being taking care of - and since I had to do his share of the work, I decided that was ENOUGH for the day! :!: (also, I've been in contact with another forum member that is interested in buying some of these computers, so we thought it best to wait for his answer before ripping them apart for just scrap!)

More on this topic as it transpires.


----------



## CBentre (Jun 25, 2012)

nice thread!


----------



## Smack (Jun 25, 2012)

MM, you could just multiply your numbers by 4. Did you separate the sst? About every computer has sst in it. I guess I was expecting to see numbers for brass, copper, sst, sheet steel (tin), extruded al and sheet al. But that would mean much more time. If you are doing it then sorry, my bad, not trying to rush you.


----------



## etack (Jun 25, 2012)

Something also to think about my scrapyard will set up a dumpster at your work and come get it when you call. You get paid less per pound but you don't have to rent a truck or pay people to haul it. They will do this for your non ferrous also call and ask it might work real well for you. Lock it up at night though :lol: .

Eric


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, the deal with the other forum member fell through (shipping cost....), so we went ahead and tore down the rest of the computers - although I did sell 3 of them at $20 each, so gotta add that to the 'haul' as well.

Then, we got really busy and taking the time to count all this, while keeping it separate became a serious logistic problem. 

I did get some numbers on various other parts and I believe it is still on my computer at the office, but we got so busy I just haven't taken the time to type it all up (believe it or not, this documentation stuff takes a LOT of time!) I just got home about an hour ago (so, that means I went in at 8 am and back home at 9:15 PM....) - just loads of stuff in/out - the bulks are getting bigger all the time......

I'll try to remember to add the data in the next few days.

Hey, anybody else have some data????? This thread WAS built for more than just me to document!


----------



## Axlrod2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have broken down a desktop and weighed everything and figured out I can make around 12-15 on each desktop.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Axlrod2 said:


> I have broken down a desktop and weighed everything and figured out I can make around 12-15 on each desktop.


Then, why not share your breakdown of the pricing - I know many would like to see that (I certainly would!)


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Axlrod2 said:


> I have broken down a desktop and weighed everything and figured out I can make around 12-15 on each desktop.



There are many different types of desktops. the most common one I see here is incomplete.

Jim


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 28, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Axlrod2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have broken down a desktop and weighed everything and figured out I can make around 12-15 on each desktop.
> ...


Hey, Jim, that's funny, as that's the "brand" I see most often, too!


----------



## martyweil (Jun 28, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Here's a post I've been wanting to do for awhile - one that goes, step-by-step on what it is to do a nice load of computers.
> 
> Seems many people ask "is is worth it" and/or "is there really any profit", so I want to go through this load and weigh everything out for you so you can determine that for yourself.
> 
> ...



Excellent post. If you don't mind sharing, where are you buying the computers from in such large lots? Was this from an auction? I'm looking for a similar size loads on a regular basis. 

Again, great post. Thank you.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 28, 2012)

martyweil said:


> If you don't mind sharing, where are you buying the computers from in such large lots? Was this from an auction?


Just keep asking around..... This one came from one of my ads, a guy that had been storing them for years....., had even moved them a couple times.....



martyweil said:


> I'm looking for a similar size loads on a regular basis.


Me too..... :!:


----------



## gold drops (Jun 29, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> Why didn't we do any more teardown than 24 computers? Well, there was the run to the scrap yard (we simply ran out of storage room and had to do it today - one of the real 'banes' of dealing with scrap of any sort, IMHO...), the other customers coming in and one of my guys had to go to the hospital this morning (severe back pains) even before he came in to work - haven't heard from him all day, but I'm sure he's being taking care of - and since I had to do his share of the work, I decided that was ENOUGH for the day! :!: (also, I've been in contact with another forum member that is interested in buying some of these computers, so we thought it best to wait for his answer before ripping them apart for just scrap!)



If you are short of space could you flatten the towers? Even just a little by standing/jumping on them could open up a lot of space, as well as enable a larger, less frequent run to the yard?

Just a thought. I am looking forward to the final breakdown.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 29, 2012)

gold drops said:


> If you are short of space could you flatten the towers? Even just a little by standing/jumping on them could open up a lot of space, as well as enable a larger, less frequent run to the yard?
> 
> Just a thought. I am looking forward to the final breakdown.


some of the metal cases come off in a U shape, which we flatten. Cases are built SOLID - amazing how tough the actually are (try it sometime....) - we even tried using the forklift and can't get them to crush more than a tiny bit - certainly not worth the cost of propane!


----------



## CBentre (Jul 1, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> gold drops said:
> 
> 
> > If you are short of space could you flatten the towers? Even just a little by standing/jumping on them could open up a lot of space, as well as enable a larger, less frequent run to the yard?
> ...



You could buy yourself a 2 ton utility trailer, or a trailer with a hydraulic dump just load up and when its full haul it away. Also some yards will offer to drop a bin at your place for free. I prefer to do it myself so I see the scales.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 1, 2012)

Small electric angle grinder and cases can be sorted in no time.


----------



## Auggie (Jul 1, 2012)

Get yourself a sledge hammer. Strike at the corners. The cases won't be a problem anymore. Be sure to wear eye protection (or be prepared for flying debris). It also would be advised to wear ankle protection if you are not already "broken in". Stuff flies and you never know what lower extremity it will hit.


----------



## kev19180 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome post! This is exactly what Ive been looking for.
And Im curious as to where you sell your boards?


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 20, 2012)

kev19180 said:


> Awesome post! This is exactly what Ive been looking for.
> And Im curious as to where you sell your boards?


Lots of folks on this forum buy boards - you should take some more time to read posts (of the thousands that are here....) and use the Search box on the top right. 

After you have read awhile, you'll have tons of 'insider tips' on gathering, processing and even refining your boards and e-waste into fine gold and/or quick cash.

All you have to invest is that one precious thing we all have too little of - time - the rest, is here, for free.


----------



## stan05 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for this great post, i will wait for your number as i gather a nice load of computer.

I made a contact today in computer store, he give me all his scrap computers for free! And he will call me to pickup some when he have some other always for free.


----------



## justme2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Where are the results of this post. I read it in hot anticipation of the results.

In the end it felt like a kiss from my sister.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 15, 2014)

justme2 said:


> Where are the results of this post. I read it in hot anticipation of the results.
> 
> In the end it felt like a kiss from my sister.


Welcome to the forum :shock: 
Unfortunately you will find many threads that end this way :roll:


----------

